# [SOLVED] Router will not return packets

## ZHQ

EDIT: See the latest post for details. Prepare to be disappointed.  :Confused: 

Hi All,

My wireless network occasionally halts on my Gentoo setup. I suspect it is because networkmanagement does some funky stuff and confuses my router (Asus RT-N13U). I have a dual boot laptop that runs windows 7, which can connect to the router just fine all the time and my gentoo partition that can connect, but then loses the connection, which will not receive data across reboots. A few points about my situation:

1) I'm using KDE and I haven't changed my networking configuration since a year ago, when everything was working perfectly fine. I use wpa_supplicant, iwconfig, and dhcpcd to connect and setup my network. I normally can't get the wireless connected unless it's through the network management GUI by KDE. If I'm constrained to the terminal I use the ethernet port. I don't know if this has to do with the problem, but it's been that way since I've installed Gentoo.

2) Things will be fine until randomly while I'm browsing the internet, all traffic will halt. I'm still connected and authenticated to my wireless network, but I just don't receive packets from my router anymore. When I ping something, nothing happens. If I ping my gateway, it'll show packets being sent, but nothing is ever returned. It will remain this way indefinitely, even if I reboot, clear configuration settings, etc. I can reboot into windows 7 and connect just fine at any time.

3) If I log into the gateway administrator page, I can see a list of IP addresses and the devices that have leased the IP's. I can see my window's device listed and then a device that has an IP address, but no hostname. I can refresh this list of leases and the blank entry goes away. After this, my wireless network will receive traffic again from the router. When I view the admin page when everything is working, I get my win/linux entry listed but no blank entry. Wait about an hour, and then go to step 2, where everything starts all over again.

The admin page will look similar to this.

192.168.1.4 is my wireless network. When I'm in windows, it shows up with my windows hostname and when I'm in linux, it shows up using my linux hostname. 192.168.1.2 is the mysterious empty entry. It's usually 192.168.1.2, but I've had multiple blank entries, using 192.168.1.9 as well. I wonder if anyone with the same router as me is familiar with this phenomenon?

4) I suspect that this means the network layer is doing something odd to affect the configuration of the router?

EDIT: Here's my system settings in case it helps:

```
Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.15-r2, 2.6.37-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5_CPU_M_560_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 10 Aug 2012 05:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo zugaina kde

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en_US cs ja"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/zugaina /var/lib/layman/kde"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aim alsa amd64 apache apm audiofile avahi bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dga directfb dri dvd dvdr emacs fbcon ffmpeg flac fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gnutls gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk gzip hal handbook iconv icq icu imagemagick imap ipv6 java java6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kerberos kontact lame latex ldap libnotify lmsensors lzma lzo matroska mime mmx modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nocd nptl ocaml ocamlopt ogg opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pdf png policykit pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline rss samba sasl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl subversion svg tcpd threads tiff tk truetype unicode usb vlc vorbis wavpack wifi winbind wxwidgets x264 xattr xcomposite xml xscreensaver xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en_US cs ja" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

wpa_supplicant and dhcpcd init:

```
Aug 30 22:21:06 localhost dbus[2222]: [system] Successfully activated service 'fi.epitest.hostap.WPASupplicant'

Aug 30 22:21:06 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant manager state:  down -> idle

Aug 30 22:21:06 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 0)

Aug 30 22:21:06 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant interface state:  starting -> ready

Aug 30 22:21:09 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Activation (wlan0) starting connection 'System ([ssid])'

Aug 30 22:21:09 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

Aug 30 22:21:09 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

Aug 30 22:21:09 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

Aug 30 22:21:09 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

Aug 30 22:21:09 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

Aug 30 22:21:09 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

Aug 30 22:21:09 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

Aug 30 22:21:09 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless): connection 'System ([ssid])' has security, and secrets exist.  No new secrets needed.

Aug 30 22:21:09 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Config: added 'ssid' value '[ssid]'

Aug 30 22:21:09 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Config: added 'scan_ssid' value '1'

Aug 30 22:21:09 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Config: added 'key_mgmt' value 'WPA-PSK'

Aug 30 22:21:09 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Config: added 'psk' value '<omitted>'

Aug 30 22:21:09 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Config: added 'proto' value 'WPA RSN'

Aug 30 22:21:09 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Aug 30 22:21:09 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

Aug 30 22:21:09 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

Aug 30 22:21:09 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 1

Aug 30 22:21:09 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  inactive -> scanning

Aug 30 22:21:12 localhost start-stop-daemon: pam_unix(start-stop-daemon:session): session opened for user nobody by (uid=0)

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> associating

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost kernel: [   27.465899] wlan0: authenticate with f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 (try 1)

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost kernel: [   27.468765] wlan0: authenticated

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost kernel: [   27.483476] wlan0: associate with f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 (try 1)

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost kernel: [   27.518512] wlan0: RX AssocResp from f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost kernel: [   27.518518] wlan0: associatedAug 30 22:21:13 localhost kernel: [   27.523349] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost kernel: [   27.523400] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> 4-way handshake

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  4-way handshake -> group handshake

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  group handshake -> completed

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Activation (wlan0/wireless) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.  Connected to wireless network '[ssid]'.

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> dhcpcd started with pid 2469

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost dhcpcd[2469]: version 5.2.12 starting

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> (wlan0): DHCPv4 state changed nbi -> preinit

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost dhcpcd[2469]: wlan0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.4

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost dhcpcd[2469]: wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.1.4 from 192.168.1.1

Aug 30 22:21:13 localhost dhcpcd[2469]: wlan0: checking for 192.168.1.4

Aug 30 22:21:18 localhost dhcpcd[2469]: wlan0: leased 192.168.1.4 for 86400 seconds

Aug 30 22:21:18 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> (wlan0): DHCPv4 state changed preinit -> bound

Aug 30 22:21:18 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) scheduled...

Aug 30 22:21:18 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) started...

Aug 30 22:21:18 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info>   address 192.168.1.4

Aug 30 22:21:18 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info>   prefix 24 (255.255.255.0)

Aug 30 22:21:18 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info>   gateway 192.168.1.1

Aug 30 22:21:18 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info>   nameserver '192.168.1.1'

Aug 30 22:21:18 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info>   nameserver '75.75.75.75'

Aug 30 22:21:18 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Scheduling stage 5

Aug 30 22:21:18 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

Aug 30 22:21:18 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Done scheduling stage 5

Aug 30 22:21:18 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) complete.

Aug 30 22:21:18 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

Aug 30 22:21:19 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> (wlan0): writing resolv.conf to /sbin/resolvconf

Aug 30 22:21:19 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Clearing nscd hosts cache.

Aug 30 22:21:19 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 7 -> 8 (reason 0)

Aug 30 22:21:19 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Policy set 'System ([ssid])' (wlan0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.

Aug 30 22:21:19 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Activation (wlan0) successful, device activated.

Aug 30 22:21:19 localhost dbus[2222]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' (using servicehelper)

Aug 30 22:21:19 localhost NetworkManager[2235]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

Aug 30 22:22:37 localhost kernel: [  111.347659] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Aggregation not enabled for tid 0 because load = 1

Aug 30 22:22:43 localhost kernel: [  117.827808] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Aggregation not enabled for tid 0 because load = 4

Aug 30 22:22:49 localhost kernel: [  123.220531] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Aggregation not enabled for tid 0 because load = 5

Aug 30 22:22:53 localhost kernel: [  127.265068] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: iwlagn_tx_agg_start on ra = f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 tid = 0
```

As far as I know, there's nothing out of the ordinary from the above... A successful connection for me looks identical to the messages above.  :Sad: 

Thanks!Last edited by ZHQ on Wed Sep 19, 2012 7:05 am; edited 7 times in total

----------

## The Doctor

 *Quote:*   

> My wireless network occasionally halts on my Gentoo setup. I suspect it is because networkmanagement does some funky stuff and confuses my router

 

It would be nice to check that.

First, you might get some clues in the log files. When this happens, try using ctr+alt+F12 to view your messages and see if anything stands out. use ctl+F7 to get back.

Another good check is to bypass where you think the problem is. You should use wpa_supplicant to connect directly. You can do this in two ways.

1) configure wpa_supplicant. I recommend following The Arch Linux guide as it is easier to understand than the  Gentoo documentation. For me anyway.

2) setup a WEP network and see if the problem persists and if using wpa_supplicant directly solves the problem. This might be easier, but its more indirect.

Option 1 is preferred since I assume that your standard network is not WEP. You will also need to either turn networkmanager off and manually start wpa_supplicant for this to work.

If that works, then it is probably a bug in network manager. The solution might then be to mask the current version in your package.mask file. If this does not work then the problem is likely kernel related. It is possible that firmwere and/or the kernel module have changed.

I see that NetworkManager 0.9.4 has dropped wext. This could be the problem,, but I really don't want to point fingers where none are due. Is it possible that the 0.9.4 update coincides with your problems?

(I assume that this means you are using networkmanager and not wicd. Not that it really makes much difference here, but exact software and hardware could be important)

EDIT: I just check bugs.gentoo.org and 0.9.4 went stable on August 16th of this year. Does this sound like the time you started experiencing problems? Also, if this is a bug with networkmanager it has not been reported yet.

----------

## The Doctor

It helps us if you make a new post with new information as we don't get alerted to edits.

Well, it looks like there is nothing obvious in the logs. That might mean that networkmanager is not at fault or it does not know it has a problem.

I don't see any red flags there either. Anything new using wpa_supplicant to connect?

----------

## ZHQ

Hi Doctor, I put the relevant network messages in the OP. 

Thanks for the guide! It was indeed much more helpful than the Gentoo one, and very well written! Kudo's to whoever wrote it, I actually successfully followed it. Unfortunately, it does not solve the problem...  :Sad: 

Here are the messages that I received when connecting:

```
### wpa_supplicant connect to access point

# sudo wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Aug 30 23:03:49 localhost kernel: [  646.299052] wlan0: authenticate 

with f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 (try 1)

Aug 30 23:03:49 localhost kernel: [  646.301873] wlan0: authenticated

Aug 30 23:03:49 localhost kernel: [  646.312550] wlan0: associate with 

f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 (try 1)

Aug 30 23:03:49 localhost kernel: [  646.318676] wlan0: RX AssocResp 

from f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Aug 30 23:03:49 localhost kernel: [  646.318682] wlan0: associated

Aug 30 23:03:49 localhost kernel: [  646.323157] 

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

Aug 30 23:03:49 localhost kernel: [  646.323207] cfg80211: Calling CRDA 

for country: US

Aug 30 23:04:00 localhost kernel: [  657.183638] wlan0: no IPv6 routers 

present

### aquire ip address using dhcpcd

dhcpcd[3727]: version 5.2.12 starting

dhcpcd[3727]: wlan0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.4

dhcpcd[3727]: wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.1.4 from 192.168.1.1

dhcpcd[3727]: wlan0: checking for 192.168.1.4

dhcpcd[3727]: wlan0: leased 192.168.1.4 for 86400 seconds

dhcpcd[3727]: forked to background, child pid 3808

### check to see if we're connected (yes we are!)

zhq@ZHQ-Derse ~ $ sudo ip addr show wlan0

5: wlan0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1492 qdisc mq state UP 

qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:27:10:6c:35:fc brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.1.4/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global wlan0

    inet6 fe80::227:10ff:fe6c:35fc/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

### get some tasty packets

zhq@ZHQ-Derse ~ $ ping google.com

^C

zhq@ZHQ-Derse ~ $ ping 192.168.1.1

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

^C

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---

6 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4999ms

### I waited for about 30 seconds each before cancelling both these 

commands. :(
```

According to the Arch guide, I successfully associated and connected my wireless network. Yes, I am indeed on a WPA network and I disabled the network manager... However, the situation remains the same. I think it could be a problem on the router side? Which leaves me stranded. I honestly have no clue on how to approach this problem...

Also, yes, I am using what was formerly known as knetworkmanager. This problem has persisted since shortly after I moved to a new apartment and got this router. I don't remember what version of knetworkmanager I was using, but I emerged it last year and didn't touch it until I upgraded this week. I am now using "networkmanagement" along with networkmanager as a backend. As far as I can tell, the two are identical in behavior. Here is some version info:

```
sudo equery list networkmanagement     

 * Searching for networkmanagement ...

[IP-] [  ] kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.8_p20110714:4

equery list networkmanager   

 * Searching for networkmanager ...

[IP-] [  ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.8.4.0-r2:0
```

Thanks for the fast response!

It looks to me like everything on my computer is working and I am legitimately connected to the network, but my router just refuses to send packets or communicate to my computer. Could it be a problem with DNS resolution or IP conflict?

----------

## The Doctor

 *Quote:*   

> Could it be a problem with DNS resolution or IP conflict

  My money would be on a firewall that is not Linux friendly. It looks like we can scratch off my idea about a bug in the new version of networkmanager. You still are not running the new version.

I think you may still be missing something in your wpa_supplicant.conf. It is exactly what the front end is using to connect so it should work. Can you please post you wpa_supplicant.conf? (Of course if you wish to remove your password or ESSID info that is fine. We don't really need to see that and well, your password are always better private.)

If you want to rule out DNS or IP, you can try using networkmanagement to set static ones. I don't use it so I don't know the exact procedure, but it should be easy enough. I would set DNS to 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4 to use Google and 192.168.1.42 for your ip address.

----------

## ZHQ

Here's the entry in my wpa_supplicant. I was automatically generated by NetworkManager...

```
...

###### Global Configuration ######

ctrl_interface_group=users

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

eapol_version=1

...

network={

   psk="[omitted]"

   priority=1

   ssid="[omitted]"

   scan_ssid=1

   mode=0

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

}

```

Also, here's screenshot of my wireless settings in the router admin page. Does anything look weird? I'm not sure what WPA-Auto-Personal is. Although, these might be fine, since I can receive traffic occasionally...

http://i.imgur.com/xHJ6u.png

I'll see if I can figure out how to set static IP addresses. I'll do that now.

Thanks!

----------

## The Doctor

The router looks OK to me, but I think you config should look a bit more like this:

```
network={

  ssid="[omitted]"

  proto=WPA

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=CCMP TKIP

  group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

  psk="[omited]"

  priority=1

}
```

It might be that what you have works, but it seems odd that wpa_supplicant can't connect using it directly.

The static IPs should be very easy to set in the graphical environment. It might be under some type of advanced config option.

----------

## ZHQ

Hi Doctor,

I think we've made some progress! I had to reset the router so I didn't encounter the issue again until just now. I changed my wpa_supplicant.conf file to match what you have written down. I now seem to have intermittent and extremely slow access to the internet. (But my router is now exchanging packets with my computer!) Does this sound like a familiar problem?

Here is the result of me trying to ping my gateway and then google.com. I get severe packet loss with long latencies. Also, my MTU is 1492 bytes.

```
zhq@ZHQ-Derse ~ $ ping 192.168.1.1

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=7 ttl=64 time=5.33 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=8 ttl=64 time=5.51 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=9 ttl=64 time=0.938 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=10 ttl=64 time=2.51 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=11 ttl=64 time=2.51 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=12 ttl=64 time=2.52 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=13 ttl=64 time=0.909 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=14 ttl=64 time=3.82 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=15 ttl=64 time=2.51 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=16 ttl=64 time=2.54 ms

^C

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---

16 packets transmitted, 10 received, 37% packet loss, time 15012ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.909/2.912/5.511/1.488 ms

zhq@ZHQ-Derse ~ $ ping 192.168.1.1

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=16 ttl=64 time=3.97 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=17 ttl=64 time=3.97 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=18 ttl=64 time=3.92 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=19 ttl=64 time=2.42 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=20 ttl=64 time=2.57 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=21 ttl=64 time=2.75 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=28 ttl=64 time=2.84 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=29 ttl=64 time=2.73 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=30 ttl=64 time=2.55 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=31 ttl=64 time=2.56 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=32 ttl=64 time=3.49 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=33 ttl=64 time=2.57 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=34 ttl=64 time=3.03 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=42 ttl=64 time=2.55 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=43 ttl=64 time=3.51 ms

^C

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---

57 packets transmitted, 15 received, 73% packet loss, time 56021ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 2.422/3.033/3.973/0.561 ms

zhq@ZHQ-Derse ~ $ ping google.com

PING google.com (74.125.224.130) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from nuq04s09-in-f2.1e100.net (74.125.224.130): icmp_req=1 ttl=55 time=34.9 ms

64 bytes from nuq04s09 (74.125.224.130): icmp_req=2 ttl=55 time=21.7 ms

^C

--- google.com ping statistics ---

14 packets transmitted, 2 received, 85% packet loss, time 13003ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 21.704/28.311/34.918/6.607 ms
```

----------

## The Doctor

Good news: GUI software is not the problem.

Bad news: you seem to have a deeper problem. I don't know enough about networks to really see what it is or were to go from here.

One thing to try is ping -c 5 www.gentoo.org to see if you really are loosing lots of packets or just cutting of ping before it gets them back.

----------

## ZHQ

I just noticed this too: NetworkManager is causing wlan0 to repeatedly reconnect. I think might explain the slow packet thing. So it could go either way, now? The problem is, I don't know why this would happen...

```
Sep  2 22:58:36 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associating

Sep  2 22:58:36 localhost kernel: [ 3272.462321] wlan0: authenticate with f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 (try 1)

Sep  2 22:58:36 localhost kernel: [ 3272.463977] wlan0: authenticated

Sep  2 22:58:36 localhost kernel: [ 3272.469390] wlan0: associate with f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 (try 1)

Sep  2 22:58:36 localhost kernel: [ 3272.473398] wlan0: RX AssocResp from f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Sep  2 22:58:36 localhost kernel: [ 3272.473401] wlan0: associated

Sep  2 22:58:36 localhost kernel: [ 3272.475654] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

Sep  2 22:58:36 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

Sep  2 22:58:37 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> 4-way handshake

Sep  2 22:58:37 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  4-way handshake -> group handshake

Sep  2 22:58:37 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  group handshake -> completed

Sep  2 22:58:41 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): roamed from BSSID (none) ((none)) to F4:6D:04:9F:E2:60 ([omitted])

Sep  2 22:58:47 localhost kernel: [ 3282.710125] wlan0: deauthenticating from f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 by local choice (reason=3)

Sep  2 22:58:47 localhost kernel: [ 3282.734827] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Sep  2 22:58:47 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

Sep  2 22:58:47 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Sep  2 22:58:47 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

Sep  2 22:58:47 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): roamed from BSSID F4:6D:04:9F:E2:60 ([omitted]) to (none) ((none))

Sep  2 22:58:48 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Sep  2 22:58:48 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

Sep  2 22:58:49 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Sep  2 22:58:49 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

Sep  2 22:58:50 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associating

Sep  2 22:58:50 localhost kernel: [ 3285.842686] wlan0: authenticate with f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 (try 1)

Sep  2 22:58:50 localhost kernel: [ 3285.842716] wlan0: deauthenticating from f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 by local choice (reason=3)

Sep  2 22:58:50 localhost kernel: [ 3285.854377] wlan0: authenticate with f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 (try 1)

Sep  2 22:58:50 localhost kernel: [ 3285.856018] wlan0: authenticated

Sep  2 22:58:50 localhost kernel: [ 3285.862382] wlan0: associate with f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 (try 1)

Sep  2 22:58:50 localhost kernel: [ 3285.868990] wlan0: RX AssocResp from f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Sep  2 22:58:50 localhost kernel: [ 3285.868994] wlan0: associated

Sep  2 22:58:50 localhost kernel: [ 3285.871184] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

Sep  2 22:58:50 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

Sep  2 22:58:50 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> 4-way handshake

Sep  2 22:58:50 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  4-way handshake -> group handshake

Sep  2 22:58:50 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  group handshake -> completed

Sep  2 22:58:53 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): roamed from BSSID (none) ((none)) to F4:6D:04:9F:E2:60 ([omitted])

Sep  2 22:59:00 localhost kernel: [ 3296.049820] wlan0: deauthenticating from f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 by local choice (reason=3)

Sep  2 22:59:00 localhost kernel: [ 3296.072215] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Sep  2 22:59:00 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

Sep  2 22:59:00 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Sep  2 22:59:00 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

Sep  2 22:59:01 localhost cron[5127]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Sep  2 22:59:01 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Sep  2 22:59:01 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

Sep  2 22:59:02 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Sep  2 22:59:02 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

Sep  2 22:59:03 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning

Sep  2 22:59:03 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  scanning -> disconnected

Sep  2 22:59:03 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> associating

Sep  2 22:59:03 localhost kernel: [ 3299.218134] wlan0: authenticate with f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 (try 1)

Sep  2 22:59:03 localhost kernel: [ 3299.218155] wlan0: deauthenticating from f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 by local choice (reason=3)

Sep  2 22:59:03 localhost kernel: [ 3299.229209] wlan0: authenticate with f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 (try 1)

Sep  2 22:59:03 localhost kernel: [ 3299.230947] wlan0: authenticated

Sep  2 22:59:03 localhost kernel: [ 3299.236132] wlan0: associate with f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 (try 1)

Sep  2 22:59:03 localhost kernel: [ 3299.238719] wlan0: RX AssocResp from f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

Sep  2 22:59:03 localhost kernel: [ 3299.238722] wlan0: associated

Sep  2 22:59:03 localhost kernel: [ 3299.240780] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

Sep  2 22:59:03 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associating -> associated

Sep  2 22:59:03 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  associated -> 4-way handshake

Sep  2 22:59:03 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  4-way handshake -> group handshake

Sep  2 22:59:03 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  group handshake -> completed

Sep  2 22:59:13 localhost kernel: [ 3309.470759] wlan0: deauthenticating from f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 by local choice (reason=3)

Sep  2 22:59:13 localhost kernel: [ 3309.500632] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

Sep  2 22:59:13 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  completed -> disconnected

Sep  2 22:59:14 localhost NetworkManager[2236]: <info> (wlan0): supplicant connection state:  disconnected -> scanning
```

Also, unrelated to the above, could you explain what those options in wpa_supplicant.conf do? I'm just curious, since I've never really looked into those topics before.

Thanks again, Doctor!

PS: Results of ping -c 5 www.gentoo.org

```
ping -c 5 www.gentoo.org

PING www-bytemark-v4v6.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_req=1 ttl=48 time=175 ms

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_req=2 ttl=48 time=178 ms

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_req=3 ttl=48 time=176 ms

64 bytes from www.gentoo.org (89.16.167.134): icmp_req=4 ttl=48 time=174 ms

--- www-bytemark-v4v6.gentoo.org ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 4 received, 20% packet loss, time 4005ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 174.870/176.204/178.151/1.313 ms
```

This is, of course, when my computer is between sporadic disconnections.

----------

## The Doctor

 *Quote:*   

> Also, unrelated to the above, could you explain what those options in wpa_supplicant.conf do? I'm just curious, since I've never really looked into those topics before. 
> 
> 

  hmmm. I'm afraid I can't explain it. I recommend consulting the man pages.

 *Quote:*   

> I just noticed this too: NetworkManager is causing wlan0 to repeatedly reconnect. I think might explain the slow packet thing.

  That it would. If you feel like taking a risk, you might try updating newtorkmanager to the newest unstable version or downgrading to the last stable version.

----------

## ZHQ

I tried upgrading. There's networkmanager 0.9.4.0-r5 I think, but the networkmanagement gui is still using the 2011 build that masks anything >networkmanager-0.9...

I really appreciate your help, Doctor! I'll continue to look into the problem and hopefully I will be able to mark it solved sometime in the near future.

----------

## The Doctor

In that case, maybe you can downgrade. Mask the current version and the last stable version should be pulled.

----------

## ZHQ

Hmmm... I'm hesitant to downgrade because I recall upgrading (unmasking) to the current version because the previous one stopped working for me due to a prior world update. I noticed this message when trying to connect with the pairwise and groups keywords in wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
Trying to associate with f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 (SSID='[omitted]' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60

WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK - ignoring TPTK

WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

Authentication with f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 timed out.

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=0

Trying to associate with f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 (SSID='[omitted]' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60

WPA: Invalid EAPOL-Key MIC when using TPTK - ignoring TPTK

WPA: Could not verify EAPOL-Key MIC - dropping packet

Authentication with f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 timed out.

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=0
```

I'm specifically looking at the "Invalid EAPO-Key MIC when using TPTK" line. I'm not sure exactly what this means and I couldn't find anything on google that matched my current symptoms. I thought it might be due to the CCMP or TKIP protocols that were added to the wpa_supplicant.conf file, since this problem seemed to show up after I put those two lines in. I set the router to use only AES (CCMP) encryption without TKIP. I tried both the WPA-Auto-Personal and WPA2-Personal protocols with only this encryption. It doesn't seem any better. Additionally, I now get these messages:

```
Sep 15 19:04:44 localhost kernel: [ 4186.765699] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Received BA when not expected

Sep 15 19:06:43 localhost kernel: [ 4306.322268] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Received BA when not expected

Sep 15 19:06:48 localhost kernel: [ 4310.852079] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Received BA when not expected

Sep 15 19:06:48 localhost kernel: [ 4311.404590] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Received BA when not expected

Sep 15 19:06:48 localhost kernel: [ 4311.414525] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Received BA when not expected

Sep 15 19:06:50 localhost kernel: [ 4313.137789] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Received BA when not expected

Sep 15 19:06:51 localhost kernel: [ 4314.366024] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Received BA when not expected

Sep 15 19:06:52 localhost kernel: [ 4314.443088] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Received BA when not expected

Sep 15 19:06:52 localhost kernel: [ 4315.286628] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Received BA when not expected

Sep 15 19:06:57 localhost kernel: [ 4319.821895] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Received BA when not expected

Sep 15 19:08:50 localhost sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root

Sep 15 19:09:15 localhost kernel: [ 4457.374933] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Aggregation not enabled for tid 6 because load = 0

Sep 15 19:10:01 localhost cron[4800]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

Sep 15 19:11:19 localhost kernel: [ 4580.894101] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Received BA when not expected

Sep 15 19:15:44 localhost sudo:      zhq : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/etc/modprobe.d ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/nano /etc/hosts

Sep 15 19:15:44 localhost sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by zhq(uid=0)

Sep 15 19:15:54 localhost sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root

Sep 15 19:17:45 localhost sudo:      zhq : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/etc/modprobe.d ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/nano /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Sep 15 19:17:45 localhost sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by zhq(uid=0)

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: global:modules-( "wpa_supplicant" )

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: global:wpa_supplicant_wlan0-"-Dwext"

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Loading connections

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: guessed connection type (eth0) = 802-3-ethernet

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:eth0, id:System (eth0), uuid: f3f8b0a6-0bb0-2b7b-9d30-b18634ddb983

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using dhcp method for eth0

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: DHCP hostname: ZHQ-Derse

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection verified eth0:1

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection eth0 updated

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: guessed connection type ([essid]) = 802-11-wireless

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:[essid], id:System ([essid]), uuid: 87e4b55e-ea7c-4863-3318-40586069b443

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using mode: infrastructure

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: wireless_setting added for [essid]

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: updating wireless security settings ([essid]).

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using dhcp method for [essid]

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: DHCP hostname: ZHQ-Derse

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection verified [essid]:1

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:[essid], id:System ([essid]), uuid: 87e4b55e-ea7c-4863-3318-40586069b443

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Writing to /etc/conf.d/net

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Writing to /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Successfully updated [essid]

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection [essid] updated

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: guessed connection type ([old network]) = 802-11-wireless

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:[old network], id:System ([old network]), uuid: 5cb59aaa-b11f-8be7-2e31-4a6b365f0ed2

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using mode: infrastructure

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: wireless_setting added for [old network]

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: updating wireless security settings ([old network]).

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using dhcp method for [old network]

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: DHCP hostname: ZHQ-Derse

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection verified [old network]:1

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection [old network] updated

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: guessed connection type ([another old net]) = 802-11-wireless

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:[another old net], id:System ([another old net]), uuid: eb89755f-cd21-07ba-594e-2b89ee4d640c

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using mode: infrastructure

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: wireless_setting added for [another old net]

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: updating wireless security settings ([another old net]).

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Default key index: 0

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: WEP: Use open system authentication

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using dhcp method for [another old net]

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: DHCP hostname: ZHQ-Derse

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection verified [another old net]:1

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection [another old net] updated

Sep 15 19:17:46 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

Sep 15 19:17:59 localhost sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root

Sep 15 19:17:59 localhost sudo:      zhq : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/etc/modprobe.d ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/nano /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Sep 15 19:17:59 localhost sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by zhq(uid=0)

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: global:modules-( "wpa_supplicant" )

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: global:wpa_supplicant_wlan0-"-Dwext"

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Loading connections

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: guessed connection type (eth0) = 802-3-ethernet

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:eth0, id:System (eth0), uuid: f3f8b0a6-0bb0-2b7b-9d30-b18634ddb983

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using dhcp method for eth0

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: DHCP hostname: ZHQ-Derse

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection verified eth0:1

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection eth0 updated

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: guessed connection type ([essid]) = 802-11-wireless

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:[essid], id:System ([essid]), uuid: 87e4b55e-ea7c-4863-3318-40586069b443

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using mode: infrastructure

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: wireless_setting added for [essid]

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: updating wireless security settings ([essid]).

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using dhcp method for [essid]

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: DHCP hostname: ZHQ-Derse

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection verified [essid]:1

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection [essid] updated

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: guessed connection type ([old network]) = 802-11-wireless

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:[old network], id:System ([old network]), uuid: 5cb59aaa-b11f-8be7-2e31-4a6b365f0ed2

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using mode: infrastructure

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: wireless_setting added for [old network]

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: updating wireless security settings ([old network]).

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using dhcp method for [old network]

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: DHCP hostname: ZHQ-Derse

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection verified [old network]:1

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection [old network] updated

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: guessed connection type ([another old net]) = 802-11-wireless

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: update_connection_setting_from_config_block: name:[another old net], id:System ([another old net]), uuid: eb89755f-cd21-07ba-594e-2b89ee4d640c

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using mode: infrastructure

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: wireless_setting added for [another old net]

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: updating wireless security settings ([another old net]).

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Default key index: 0

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: WEP: Use open system authentication

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Using dhcp method for [another old net]

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: DHCP hostname: ZHQ-Derse

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection verified [another old net]:1

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: Connection [another old net] updated

Sep 15 19:18:00 localhost NetworkManager[2242]:    SCPlugin-Ifnet: getting unmanaged specs...

Sep 15 19:18:11 localhost sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root

Sep 15 19:18:23 localhost sudo:      zhq : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/etc/modprobe.d ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/less /var/log/messages

Sep 15 19:18:23 localhost sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by zhq(uid=0)

Sep 15 19:20:01 localhost cron[4948]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

Sep 15 19:30:01 localhost cron[4960]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

Sep 15 19:31:52 localhost kernel: [ 5811.624857] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Received BA when not expected

Sep 15 19:40:01 localhost cron[4990]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

Sep 15 19:44:49 localhost kernel: [ 6585.986224] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: low ack count detected, restart firmware

Sep 15 19:44:49 localhost kernel: [ 6585.986231] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: On demand firmware reload

Sep 15 19:44:49 localhost kernel: [ 6586.059778] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Stopping AGG while state not ON or starting

Sep 15 19:44:49 localhost kernel: [ 6586.059786] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: queue number out of range: 0, must be 10 to 19

Sep 15 19:45:02 localhost kernel: [ 6598.988044] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Aggregation not enabled for tid 0 because load = 0

Sep 15 19:46:42 localhost kernel: [ 6698.858674] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Aggregation not enabled for tid 0 because load = 2

Sep 15 19:49:55 localhost kernel: [ 6891.937309] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: iwlagn_tx_agg_start on ra = f4:6d:04:9f:e2:60 tid = 0

Sep 15 19:50:01 localhost cron[5004]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

Sep 15 19:59:01 localhost cron[5039]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Sep 15 20:00:01 localhost cron[5041]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

Sep 15 20:10:01 localhost cron[5065]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

Sep 15 20:20:01 localhost cron[5079]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

Sep 15 20:30:01 localhost cron[5120]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

Sep 15 20:30:08 localhost kernel: [ 9298.920295] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Received BA when not expected

Sep 15 20:30:35 localhost kernel: [ 9325.213699] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Received BA when not expected

Sep 15 20:30:35 localhost kernel: [ 9325.480798] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Received BA when not expected

Sep 15 20:31:50 localhost kernel: [ 9400.519582] iwlagn 0000:10:00.0: Received BA when not expected

Sep 15 20:32:43 localhost kernel: [ 9452.927089] netconsole: network logging stopped, interface sit0 unregistered

Sep 15 20:32:43 localhost kernel: [ 9452.938043] netconsole: network logging stopped, interface lo unregistered
```

I wonder what "Recieved BA when not expected" and all those SCPlugin-Ifnet messages mean...

Curiouser and curioser.

----------

## ZHQ

Okay, looks like I've solved the problem. I ended up upgrading my kernel from 2.6.27-r4 to 3.3.8 because I'd been intending to, but I wanted to solve the internet problem first. Now my packets aren't being dropped at all, and the speed is on par with my Windows partition. I hate to cop out with such a lame answer, but that's all I can tell. I'll try and provide a few points that I suspect might have to do with the issue:

I noticed that before, it would be like I only had a certain amount of data I could transfer, before all traffic would cease and I'd need to reset everything. Because of this, I'm not sure that the issue is gone, but I have been streaming video all day (best way to tell) and I haven't encountered it yet.

Due to the three messages in the above post, I thought it might be something wrong with my microcode (sys-firmware/iwl6000-ucode). Now I think it had to do with the kernel itself. Looks like all my packets are being ACK'd as soon as possible and most of those messages are gone now. Good job, Linus and team, I guess!  :Razz: 

For reference, my wpa_supplicant.conf entry is what the Doctor suggested:

```
network={

   proto=WPA

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   priority=1

   group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

   mode=0

   ssid="[omitted]"

   psk="[omitted]"

}
```

My router settings are still the same as last post.

Marked solved. Thank you, the Doctor! You were a real big help!

EDIT: Okay, so almost immediately after I posted this, I rebooted my computer and somehow my wireless connection quality deteriorated to almost their original state. It's not as bad, because I never actually lose connection permanently, but I have heavy intermittent periods of severe packet loss. I am extremely frustrated with this right now. I've worked on this problem alone for a couple of months now and my entire few years experience with gentoo has been constantly dogged with wireless problems. I really hope that this problem is solved, but I think I'm going to give up for now. I'm sorry.

Good night, gentlemen. Godspeed.

EDIT EDIT: I can no longer receive packets using Linux. I've rebooted multiple times. I should have knocked on wood. I'm losing my mind here.

FINAL EDIT (PROBABLY): Looks like I overreacted... Well, I think the problem is fixed. I went to bed and then when I got back from work the next day I booted my computer up to see how it was doing and the connection was back to full speed. I guess I needed it to "cool down" somehow?? Well, I think now, the symptoms are that the kernel module or ucode or something crashes occasionally. I fixed the problem by disconnecting and re-associating. There may be a more severe crash where it requires a "cool down", because the state of my computer one edit up was no traffic even across reboots. I can actually start working on something interesting now, so it's good enough for me!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Here's logs of the crash. Please notify me if you think I should file a unique bug report. Thanks!

```
Sep 17 23:53:23 localhost kernel: [  771.665032] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.

Sep 17 23:59:01 localhost cron[3293]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Sep 18 00:00:01 localhost cron[3295]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons)

Sep 18 00:06:05 localhost kernel: [ 1531.777894] iwlwifi 0000:10:00.0: Queue 11 stuck for 2000 ms.

Sep 18 00:06:05 localhost kernel: [ 1531.777900] iwlwifi 0000:10:00.0: Current SW read_ptr 201 write_ptr 52

Sep 18 00:06:05 localhost kernel: [ 1531.777953] iwlwifi 0000:10:00.0: Current HW read_ptr 201 write_ptr 52

Sep 18 00:06:05 localhost kernel: [ 1531.777957] iwlwifi 0000:10:00.0: On demand firmware reload

Sep 18 00:06:05 localhost kernel: [ 1531.778405] ieee80211 phy0: Hardware restart was requested

Sep 18 00:06:05 localhost kernel: [ 1531.778521] iwlwifi 0000:10:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

Sep 18 00:06:05 localhost kernel: [ 1531.778708] iwlwifi 0000:10:00.0: Radio type=0x1-0x3-0x1
```

POST FINAL EDIT: I think I might have this: http://syntaxionist.rogerhub.com/intel-centrino-wireless-n-2200-ubuntu-1mbps-workaround.html. Trying this in a little bit.

POST POST FINAL EDIT: Nope, not it. Still getting slow internet speeds... Maybe I should unmark this solved...

----------

## ZHQ

!!FINAL POST!!

I think I found the problem, for real. (Knock on wood.) I was fooling around with iwlist and looking at the various access points in the area and I noticed that almost everyone was using Channel 1 for their networks (2.412 GHz, I belive). I switched my router configuration to use Channel 5 (previously, it was set to automatic, which favored channel 1 for some reason...) and immediately my speed picked back up. I still confuses me that Windows handled this perfectly while Linux had some trouble since this fix was on the router side. It's been working for a full day and I've rebooted it.

A few notes for completeness:

* I changed the ap_scan parameter from 2 to 0 in wpa_supplicant.conf. I don't know why it was set to 2, but I read on the ubuntu forums that some times wpa_supplicant stumbles if ap_scan isn't 0. I did this before I switched the channel and it appeared to have no effect.

* I did a system update and finally found a >0.9 version of networkmanagement and networkmanager. The new version (from 0.8 something) seems to have no improvements in speed and crashes every 10 minutes or so due to the software trying to restart the hardware all the time...

* According to the new gui, I'm always on the b/g band? I switched my router settings to use b/g mixed with "b/g protection". The stability and speed issues seem gone, but I'm back to b/g speeds. I don't really notice a difference anyway, so I guess that's a nice somewhat long term fix.

Hopefully, this is the last post I'll make in this topic. I now consider this to be truly [SOLVED].

Thank you again for your help!

----------

